# Anyone assist in rescuing GSD's from Puppymills?



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

I have located a dog auction that is to occur on February 8 in Wheaton, Missouri that is auctioning 7 German Shepherd Dogs (6F:1M). Does any rescue group attend these auctions and pull dogs? I don't know who to contact about this.

Here is a link:
Auction3


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No - because you are just paying the millers to produce more dogs. It is one of the hardest things to turn away from, but I don't know of a way to get those dogs out without helping the millers.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with Jean... won't pay $$$ to a puppy miller... If they are GIVING them away and I was there...


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

That was the worst thing to look at. 24 female Yorkies! Those poor things. You can attempt to contact AKC. They "say" that they work against commercial breeders. They could possibly pull their registrations, but that's about the only ideas I have. Try contacting the SPCA, etc. Normally they need signs of abuse but maybe they'll still try to get in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for all of the responses everyone! 

I agree, no one wants to put money in the pocket of a puppy-miller. It's hard to accept the fate of the young dogs, especially the 3 puppies they now have listed. 

I will continue to advocate and educate the public, one college student at a time!!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

There are some rescues in my area that will sometimes go to the auctions and pick up dogs that don't sell at the end of the day, but most of them don't even advertise that, for fear of encouraging millers to bring their dogs and try to sell them, knowing that they can at least dump the animals on the rescues if they don't bring in any money.

Nobody makes a policy of going to auctions and paying money for the dogs for the reasons Jean pointed out.

The other thing is that puppy mill rehab is HARD. It takes a lot of time, a lot of expertise, and a decent amount of money to do well. Very few people are able and willing to handle those cases. The handful of fosters who can do this (because past a certain point it does have to be a foster situation -- you can't do mill rehab in a shelter setting) are already overwhelmed with dogs seized in cruelty/hoarder busts and dogs surrendered in settlement agreements. They don't need to go out there and buy more.


----------

